# Internet access on the International Space Station went live this morning



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.nasa.gov/home/hqnews/2010/jan/HQ_M10-011_Hawaii221169.html



> HOUSTON -- Astronauts aboard the International Space Station received a special software upgrade this week - personal access to the Internet and the World Wide Web via the ultimate wireless connection.
> 
> Expedition 22 Flight Engineer T.J. Creamer made first use of the new system Friday, when he posted the first unassisted update to his Twitter account, @Astro_TJ, from the space station. Previous tweets from space had to be e-mailed to the ground where support personnel posted them to the astronaut's Twitter account.
> 
> "Hello Twitterverse! We r now LIVE tweeting from the International Space Station -- the 1st live tweet from Space!  More soon, send your ?s"


Too bad they did not do something more substantial than a "Tweet" with their first data packets sent to earth from space.
.


----------



## Castle_Rock (May 15, 2005)

tweet away NASA.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Yeah, I think it's pretty cool. It might be a good way to get the younger generation interested in space again.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

TechGuy said:


> Yeah, I think it's pretty cool. It might be a good way to get the younger generation interested in space again.


Looks like it is working pretty fast

http://www.nrao.edu/pr/2010/shaypulsar/



> A West Virginia high-school student has discovered a new pulsar, using data from the giant Robert C. Byrd Green Bank Telescope (GBT).
> 
> Shay Bloxton, 15, a participant in a project in which students analyze data from the radio telescope, spotted evidence of the pulsar on October 15. Bloxton, along with NRAO astronomers observed the object again one month later. The new observation confirmed that the object is a pulsar, a rotating, superdense neutron star. Bloxton is a sophomore at Nicholas County High School in Summersville, West Virginia.


.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

The internet isn't the only thing live on the Space Station.
http://www.theonion.com/content/node/30595


----------

